# Custom Photo & Art Website



## taraframedlegacy (Jan 16, 2012)

My new website that prints custom photos and art on masonite board. Check it out and let me know what you think.

Framed Legacy Custom Framed Art Consultant Tara McClellan

thanks
Tara


----------

